# apartments to let



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

Can anyone help me find a three bed apartment in benalmadena costa / pueblo area, long let min 12 months with parking and access to pool, must be furnished or part furnished for around 700 to 800 euro per calender month. 
we are moving there on 5th June and would only like to send over 1 month deposit and pay rolling months when we pick up keys
any info would be very welcome

thanks all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

big bill said:


> Can anyone help me find a three bed apartment in benalmadena costa / pueblo area, long let min 12 months with parking and access to pool, must be furnished or part furnished for around 700 to 800 euro per calender month.
> we are moving there on 5th June and would only like to send over 1 month deposit and pay rolling months when we pick up keys
> any info would be very welcome
> 
> thanks all



You really need to come over here and negotiate that face to face I would have thought. Althou there are a lot of available properties around, I think firstly you should see what you´re getting and secondly, the owners would like to see what they´re getting too... if you know what I mean, references etc..

Alternatively you could get in touch with some of the agents around Benalmadena. altho most like to have two months deposit, hence the need to negotiate

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Bill
I agree with Jo - you really do need to come over and do this face to face - I know it may be a pain for you , but even if its only flying over for a weekend it could save you a LOT of time, trouble and potential disaster!
Im not generalising here - but there are some disreputable letting agents / companies over here as there are anywhere else - and we do have friends who have handed over deposits etc in all good faith only to find when they tried to move in that the "agent" never had permission to rent the propery out and also pocketed the deposits!
We have rented over here for the past 5+ years and have had pretty good experiences in most cases - but we have "lost" deposits when we have left the property due to being ripped off and we consider ourselves to be excellent tenants!!

We did use Homecare on the web once when we rented long term in Elviria - we had to pay a stupid fee to them which I still dont what it was for! but I have to say they were pretty good and totally above board with us. There are plenty of agents out there - but you really do need to take care!

Best of luck - 

ps forgot to say I know the we, and I believe Jo too ?? have had experiences of seeing lovely pics and write ups for places to rent- and on paper we would have gone for them - but then visited to view and they were awful! - so it is extremely difficult to do this without physically being here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> 
> ps forgot to say I know the we, and I believe Jo too ?? have had experiences of seeing lovely pics and write ups for places to rent- and on paper we would have gone for them - but then visited to view and they were awful! - so it is extremely difficult to do this without physically being here.



ooooooohh yes!! I´ve seen some that sounded and looked so wonderful, I could have parted with my money there and then, only to go and visit these places and... well clever photography and ambiguous descriptions to say the least!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lol ...... so have we Jo !

My god, one that stands out clearly in my mind was a couple of years ago when we were living in Coin - we wanted a larger place but in the same area - an agent sent us some fab pictures of a modern looking finace/villa (as in new build but designed to look traditional etc) ... huge pool and gardens - looked stunning!
HOWEVER .... when we went to view .... cow track for miles to get there (even though it was described a easy access etc etc) wall to wall cobwebs inside the Villa (yes I know we could have cleaned it!) - internal doors designed for midgets - and even we had to duck to get through and neither of us are above average height! nor fatties but the bedroom doors you had to go in sideways! ... and the best bit was the pool !!
You had to walk across the road (true!) to the owners others property and the pool was in their garden! and to get there you had to cross a farmyard which included two burly rottweillers guarding the place! ........ I had visions of been chased down the steet in my cossie with my towel under my arm !!

Very very very misleading advertising / write up / pics etc ... naughty! but because we actually saw it we were able to walk away and say thanks but no thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Another thing I´ve become aware of recently, (cos I´m looking round too) is that alot of the agents/landlords are becoming quite wary of new tennants. I´ve seen a couple of places recently where the tennants have fled not only owing alot of back rent, but leaving properties totally trashed, taking as many fixtures and fittings as they can carry and leaving the places filthy beyond belief. These landlords are becoming very wary and are wanting several months rent up front, higher deposits, references from previous landlords, banks etc.

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Absolutely - we noticed that too when we moved at the end of last year to Estepona. For the first time we were asked by two agents to provide a Bank Guarantee for the 11 months rent!!!!! .... which we didnt agree to - we are renting at the moment directly with a developer and they have been brilliant! But most have asked us for work and bank references, which of course we were able to provide, and I have copies of references from our previous landlords just in case ... 

We are great tenants I think ! no kids, boring, middle aged (well almost!) and not keen on receiving too many visitors ...so pretty quiet as neighbours ... god Im making us sound really good to know arent I ! lol .... anyway weve always left every place in a better condition than when we moved in .... but at the end of the day I can understand why owners are cautious .... sadly its that old chestnut where a few crappy tenants have tarred the rest of us with the same brush.


----------

